# I have just adopted a bunny



## Cfdematos (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to the forum and I'm not even sure if this is the place to post this but I was hoping you could help me. 

A friend of mine needed to rehome their bunny and I adopted him. 

He's been with me for three days now but still hasn't left his cage. He lets me pet him and seems happy (has been eating normally and playing inside his cage) but he doesn't come out to explore the house.

I already bunny proofed everything so it's safe for him. 

Do you think he might be sad for living his previous owner? Is there anything I can do to encourage him to leave the cage?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Animals can take several weeks to adjust to any new environment. Keep a close watch on your rabbit to ensure normal eating, drinking, pooping and peeing. Each animal is different and there is no timescale to how long any adjustment will take. Rabbits do not feel sadness at changing homes, rather, the change of sights, sounds, smell etc will unsettle him.


----------

